# Interesting border collie demo video



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

http://biggeekdad.com/2012/03/irish-sheepdog/

:wave:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The old man looks like the farmer on Babe.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Heh ... there's no humour like British humour. :beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I needed that giggle after the stressful week I have had.

Thank you.







Now if only I could teach Winter to round up the Irish redheads for me...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Rounding up the sheeple


----------

